# North Dakota Youth Special Season



## Team Griffon (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello,,,,I am planning on taking my daughter out for her first time next fall, is there a special season for kids?


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

There is, but I believe they are wrong. I know there is a "special" season for deer. I think a game farm is a great place for that special hunt. You would be guaranted good shooting. Take her to a trap range first. When I say trap range I mean anywhere to shot clay pigeons. I think the lawmakers made a special pheasent season the weekend before "opener" for us "oldtimers"


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Team Griffon

The bill that was in the legislature for a youth Pheasant season was voted down and killed. the reasoning behind this was that the North Dakota Game and Fish is able to set youth seasons without going through the legislative process. The youth Pheasant season will be set by proclamation just like the youth Waterfowl season.

Keep in touch with the NDGF and they will have an announcement when they set the final dates for the seasons.

ND has many good upland areas, most are south of interstate 94, You can find upland game all over ND if you do a little looking.

Enjoy your time outdoors with your daughter!!!!

post up if you have any other questions, we will do our best to help you out.

Welcome to the site!!!! Enjoy your stay!!!!

Later
Bob


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

SB 2271(Sen's Krauter, Heitkamp, Lyson; Rep's Kerzman, Nelson, Porter) - A pheasant hunting season would have been held for youth ages 12-16 on the Friday before the opening of the regular pheasant season. Passed senate 43-0. Failed house 29-61


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

If I'm not mistaken NDGF already has authority do set a youth season and that was the reasson given for the failed bill. Will have to wait to see if one comes up.


----------

